
Funlinkat - signa11
https://oshogbo.vexillium.org/blog/63/
======
justincormack
There is a thread about this in Linux here
[https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93441](https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93441)

OP suggests adding AT_EMPTY_PATH support to unlinkat, question is whether an
fd refers to a path after it is opened.

------
JdeBP
The mind boggles at what a _sanitary check_ could be, but the article keeps
talking about them instead of _sanity checks_.

------
aw3c2
F·unlink·at ;)

